# Just a little Hello!



## Wanting2Excel (Nov 27, 2012)

Hello fellow computer users.

So I'm new here and thought I'd introduce myself as I'm probably gonna be coming back here quite a bit. So Hi!  I'm Brendan and I have a boring office job in the UK.

I have used this site a couple of times in the past to help me solve a few little problems but now I would like to expand my Excel knowledge a little.  I am a very confident computer user and fairly confident with excel (for the smaller stuff at least) - A few little projects at work that have gone down well with the gaffa and my colleagues has left me with a thirst for more.  The projects I have worked on have touched a little into the world of VBA.  Whilst very much a noobie in the field I seem to really take to this kind of work and (dare I say it?) it has even made me more enthusiastic about my job.

Not only have I become more enthusiastic at work but I am even considering going back to education part time.  Anyone have suggestions on courses or websites that provide 'home' learning that aren't a complete rip off that I may be interested in?  Any advice on how to go about expanding my knowledge with Excel would also be great?

So that about sums up why I am here.  I guess I'll see you guys around.  I hope you enjoy my picking your brains as much as I enjoy the pickings 

Thanks and Take care


----------



## circledchicken (Nov 27, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum!

I'm sure you will find it very rewarding learning from posts here and helping others where possible.

As a starting point, there is a very good list of resources compiled by hiker95 here (not sure if this is the latest):
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel-...ications-formula-loop-help-2.html#post3303904

There are a number of good video tutorials on Youtube too including the ExcelIsFun channel, videos from MrExcel and contextures, just to name a few.


----------



## Wanting2Excel (Nov 27, 2012)

circledchicken said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum!
> 
> I'm sure you will find it very rewarding learning from posts here and helping others where possible.
> 
> ...



Hi and Thank you CC.  I will check out the resources you have mentioned there for sure. 
Thanks again


----------

